# Piles of Reds!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 21, 2008)

What you guys think?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 21, 2008)

thats out of control


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stop posting pictures of them!! I'm going to have a heart attack!!! haha just kidding...I'm way to excited!!!


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 21, 2008)

i want to buy a whole pile of reds!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice Bobby! I decided to go to daytona in august afterall.. I'm gonna have to avoid you or i'll end up with another tegu :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm... Looks good enough to eat!!!! 

GET IN MY BELLY YOU LITTLE SHRIMPS!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## angelrose (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it looks like the color I'm missing and as you know Bobby that's the first color/tegu I wanted. I am going to do some thinning out here. got b/w, gold and now I need to throw a dash of red in there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 22, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I think it looks like the color I'm missing and as you know Bobby that's the first color/tegu I wanted. I am going to do some thinning out here. got b/w, gold and now I need to throw a dash of red in there.


Looks like you're coming around!!!! You gotta have one of each color! :mrgreen:


----------



## jor71 (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!!! That is a bunch of reds Bob. How many babies do you have there?


----------



## angelrose (Jul 22, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> angelrose said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks like the color I'm missing and as you know Bobby that's the first color/tegu I wanted. I am going to do some thinning out here. got b/w, gold and now I need to throw a dash of red in there.
> ...




yeah, their like m&m's I want one in every color .......lol


----------



## gotherps? (Jul 22, 2008)

my jaw dropped lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 27, 2008)

They are now about a week old, here is some pics took today:


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 27, 2008)

SUPERCUTE!

I didn't really realize until now that the baby reds didn't have green heads like the B&Ws.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2008)

Bobby,

Are you are vendor at the Daytona show? Do you have any yearling reds? I'm looking for a guaranteed male red...I just love your lines, I'm sold!

By the way, how long does it take the green/yellow to fade from the little ones? The B/W I got from you last year is still green/yellow on the head and back. She's great! Her ventral side is so orange and she even has some flecking of orange on the her back and by her eyes. Such a sweetie (when she's not eating our toes and denim)!


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 3, 2008)

One of em is mine, cant wait!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 6, 2008)

yay one of them are mine too!


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW, Utter insanity! I love it!


----------

